# Commissioned art piece



## Fsyxxx (Sep 29, 2015)

I was asked to make a large art piece for an up coming auction. Here it is. The auction is for a charity that helps children in Islamic countries so I was asked to have something involved that gives a nod to that culture so I am using the colors that are considered to represent those areas. 


 

 

 

 

 

 



Ultimately there will be nine squares held together with steel. This is the first four with some in progress shots. I'll post updates as I finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2015)

at first I though you were repainting the same piece lol, that's gonna be big! thanks for posting, looking forward to seeing it finished and how you attach them..


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's a couple more. The yellow in this one is rust. It's much more orange. 





 

 

That's the layout. Btw changed to five instead of nine. Nine would have been way too heavy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 30, 2015)

What neat about an art piece is the tool marks and tear out is cool... I just burn it off with a torch. The one that was smooth and sanded the client didn't like


----------

